# Moral Reaction | Examining Public Health’s Response to Vaping



## fbb1964 (25/4/21)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_st...g-public-healths-response-to-vaping-regwatch/

**
*
Moral Reaction | Examining Public Health’s Response to Vaping
By
Brent Stafford
-
April 15, 2021*
At times it can be quite maddening trying to sort out the reasoning behind public health’s opposition to tobacco harm reduction.
Now it’s true not everyone within public health opposes THR products, such as vaping and smokeless tobacco, but for those who do, they seem to hold all the power.
Joining us for the first time on RegWatch is Dr. Lynn T. Kozlowski, Prof of Community Health and Health Behavior at the University at Buffalo, School of Public Health and Health Professions. Kozlowski is an internationally recognized expert on tobacco use, e-cigarettes, and nicotine policy, and he’s the former head of Behavioral Research on Tobacco at the Addiction Research Foundation, Ontario.

What’s the primary moral reaction towards vaping by harm reductionists within public health?

Find out only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com

Released: April 15, 2021
Produced by Brent Stafford

Reactions: Like 1


----------

